# Best Pre Workout Supplement of 2013 is.....



## Workout4Life (May 9, 2013)

I was looking through a couple of threads/ reviews and it looks like people love Craze the best. I've personally taken tons of pre workouts, but none compare to C4, bullnox andorush or.........Craze. I just tried this stuff starting this week and it is awesome. Why? Because it doesn't give me the jitters or makes me feel edgy like jack3d or even c4 sometimes. 

Checkout the top 10 pre workouts of 2013 here: Top 10 Best Pre Workout Supplements of 2013 - Reviews

All of them are 8.5/10 or higher. I've tried a number of these and would recommend most of these top 10 to anyone.

What do you think?


----------



## packers6211 (May 9, 2013)

PNI Prodigy (25 Servings) hands down the most intense for me. I have since hooked 8 friends on this stuff. I also like the new Uncut by AN, as it's capsules and works very quickly.


----------



## pilip99 (May 9, 2013)

haha looked at the list, some very good ones in there for sure;

Im with packers on this one PNI Prodigy (25 Servings) prodigy has my vote as well, followed by SL Clash at a close second


----------



## Workout4Life (May 10, 2013)

I've never heard of this PNI Prodigy, looks awesome just by looking at the ingredient list tho. I'll have to give it a go after I finish my tub of Craze. I also want to try APS Mesomorph as a buddy of mine swears by it.


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 10, 2013)

You really can't compare pre workouts. It all varies individual to individual.


----------



## c4x (May 10, 2013)

jack3d for me, but i dont use preworkout anymore.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 10, 2013)

iPod


----------



## Workout4Life (May 10, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> iPod



hah I would agree, but after taking a good pre workout on top of an awesome playlist...it's like u leave planet earth for a bit.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 10, 2013)

Workout4Life said:


> hah I would agree, but after taking a good pre workout on top of an awesome playlist...it's like u leave planet earth for a bit.



Maybe if you're young and not used to stimulants, so you're basically getting high. Most young people I see have really bad form, and taking large amounts of stims is only going to make that worse and increase their chance of injury. Taking a little stim if your tired is fine especially if your older, because you're not going to "leave planet earth" it will just give you a little boost. If you're young you shouldn't need a pre workout supplement.


----------



## HFO3 (May 10, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Maybe if you're young and not used to stimulants, so you're basically getting high. Most young people I see have really bad form, and taking large amounts of stims is only going to make that worse and increase their chance of injury. Taking a little stim if your tired is fine especially if your older, because you're not going to "leave planet earth" it will just give you a little boost. If you're young you shouldn't need a pre workout supplement.



very true. If I take craze and I didn't really need it... It takes a lot longer to focus on good form and muscle contraction...


----------



## biggfoot70 (May 10, 2013)

Hey if youre an old fugger like me, sometimes you need a little stimulation, lol.  I love some craze.


----------



## Workout4Life (May 10, 2013)

The honest truth is I would not be where i am today (physique-wise) if it weren't for pre workout supplements. I know some of my friends who don't take pre workouts, they are average gym goers, but they lack motivation, do half-ass workouts and aren't ripped like they want to be. Sometimes I go workout with them and I am just completely on a different level.

The focus and the mind-muscle connection for me at least after taking most good pre workouts is unbelievable. I could see if u take too much however u would be all over the place. But I guess stim's react differently for different people.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 10, 2013)

Bro it's pretty sad if the only thing that can motivate you to workout hard is stims.


----------



## gman10 (May 11, 2013)

Dymatize xpand2..... currently using pump hd(BPI)for me isn't half bad.....I started using p/w's for back and legs only......felt like I was relying on it way too much......and since, a tub of whatever will last for a couple months.....saving a few sheckles.....


----------



## Workout4Life (May 11, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Bro it's pretty sad if the only thing that can motivate you to workout hard is stims.



It's not the only thing, but it certainly gives u that push u need to have a great workout. I have tons of other motivating factors..new goals to achieve, new pr's, etc. 

It's just like the millions of people who run on coffee everyday... think about how that would affect the entire world without coffee. It just gives people that push they need to get stuff done, get u going.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 11, 2013)

What would be the effect if coffee disappeared? I don't know....the world would have a headache for a few days and then be fine? Since we're on hypothetical situations what do you think you happen if the world lost pre workout supplements? My guess, whole lotta nothing. I've been training before pre workout supplements and I don't see any improvement since they became popular. Actually it's the opposite, people are fatter and more out of shape than ever before. Look, just call for what it really is. You like the high. You're strung out on pre workout supps  Granted there is a lot of worse things you could be hooked on, but it's still not a good thing let alone a necessary one.


----------



## Workout4Life (May 11, 2013)

lol ok I'll just stick to what works for me and u can stick to what works for u...let's just leave it at that


----------



## PushAndPull (May 11, 2013)

I've seen your posts on other boards, every supplement "works" for you.


----------



## Workout4Life (May 11, 2013)

I personally only take a pre workout and whey protein (along with multi's, fish oils, etc.). However I would recommend fat burners and other supps because I've seen the results people have from taking them. It's not a miracle pill by any means... u still have to work ur ass off reaching your goal/s, but the 'supplement' makes it a much more enjoyable and quicker process.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 11, 2013)

You're either a sup rep that's pretending not to be a sup rep, a wannabe sup rep, or a total placebo head.


----------



## Workout4Life (May 11, 2013)

More like I'm someone who has personally seen great results taking pre workout supplements and have seen others have great results as well. I don't care if u or anyone take supplements at all, I'm just stating what works for me and I've seen work for others. I'm stating my opinion, do I have a right to my own opinion? Isn't that what forums are for?


----------



## PushAndPull (May 11, 2013)

Bascially the only thing you do on forums is encourage people to use supplements. You're goals are transparent and your "opinions" shouldn't be trusted. You're like a car salesman that tells you that the car is great. It might be but you can't take his word for it.


----------



## dave 236 (May 11, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Bascially the only thing you do on forums is encourage people to use supplements. You're goals are transparent and your "opinions" shouldn't be trusted. You're like a car salesman that tells you that the car is great. It might be but you can't take his word for it.


Yup, just seen a post from him on a different forum pushing Bullnox. Coincidence? 


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PushAndPull (May 11, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Yup, just seen a post from him on a different forum pushing Bullnox. Coincidence?
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



Not a coincidence


----------



## Workout4Life (May 11, 2013)

This is the 'Supplements' section of the forum is it not? We're in this section to discuss 'supplements'. I'm not forcing taking supplements upon anyone. I like to talk about supplements and hear others opinions as well. No I don't have 1k+ posts and a billion rep points, but do u have to bash my opinions because I'm a newbie? I respect that u don't take pre workouts, that is fine. But why are u even in this thread if pre workouts don't appeal to u?


----------



## Arnold (May 11, 2013)

It's going to be *IronMagLabs Maximum Pump Extreme* which is set to come out in less than 4 weeks!


----------



## Workout4Life (May 11, 2013)

Hey Prince, do u have the ingredient list link to that?


----------



## PushAndPull (May 11, 2013)

Workout4Life said:


> This is the 'Supplements' section of the forum is it not? We're in this section to discuss 'supplements'. I'm not forcing taking supplements upon anyone. I like to talk about supplements and hear others opinions as well. No I don't have 1k+ posts and a billion rep points, but do u have to bash my opinions because I'm a newbie? I respect that u don't take pre workouts, that is fine. But why are u even in this thread if pre workouts don't appeal to u?



I have nothing against pre workout supps if used responsibly. I don't respect you because you're a spammer not because you're a newbie.


----------



## country1911 (May 11, 2013)

There is a lot to be said about the placebo effect.  I use what ever is cheap and on sale when I order my protein.  A tub of jack3d will last me around 45 days.  Its just a little pick me up, I don't feel like I leave the planet or anything.  

Or you could just do a couple lines off the toilet seat.  I heard that gets you uber jacked.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 11, 2013)

country1911 said:


> There is a lot to be said about the placebo effect.  I use what ever is cheap and on sale when I order my protein.  A tub of jack3d will last me around 45 days.  Its just a little pick me up, I don't feel like I leave the planet or anything.
> 
> Or you could just do a couple lines off the toilet seat.  I heard that gets you uber jacked.



I like this, it's honest. There's no sales pitch here.


----------



## Buckeye Fan (May 11, 2013)

Prince said:


> It's going to be *IronMagLabs Maximum Pump Extreme* which is set to come out in less than 4 weeks!



Pill or powder?


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 30, 2013)

I have researched pre workouts for about five years and have found that there really are some good ones on the market. Not all pre workouts are created equally though you want to be sure it has a good nutrition profile associated with it when it comes to your product of choice and always check to make sure your using the correct serving size as well.


----------



## bosshoss83 (May 31, 2013)

Assault, Neurocore, and M5 Extreme are all top picks.  Everyone is all CRAZE this, CRAZE that, but aside from the L-Citrulline, its pretty basic.


----------



## GUNRACK (May 31, 2013)

Go to a gym with alot of hot chicks and you'll workout like a motherfucker. No preworkout supps needed


----------



## dave 236 (May 31, 2013)

bosshoss83 said:


> Assault, Neurocore, and M5 Extreme are all top picks.  Everyone is all CRAZE this, CRAZE that, but aside from the L-Citrulline, its pretty basic.



Craze is great as far as energy and focus goes. If i want beta alanine i like prodigy. Assault looks interesting and i like MP but i wouldn't give any of that overpriced garbage from muscletech to someone i despised. Any label info on the IM preworkout yet? 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arnold (May 31, 2013)

Workout4Life said:


> Hey Prince, do u have the ingredient list link to that?



in a couple of weeks, it's going to be kick ass!


----------



## cdan19 (May 31, 2013)

Cup and half black coffee ,  (4) yok3d and 3G of b?te alanine before and after workout. Has been by far best combo for me. Better than pre- workouts on market although C4 taste pretty good but lacking in NO and short in beta alanine. I'll def give ironmag's  pre-workout out a run they haven't failed me on any products yet.


----------



## bosshoss83 (Jun 2, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Craze is great as far as energy and focus goes. If i want beta alanine i like prodigy. Assault looks interesting and i like MP but i wouldn't give any of that overpriced garbage from muscletech to someone i despised. Any label info on the IM preworkout yet?
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



I know what you mean.  I bought Gakic from them and the only thing it did was make me $40 poorer.  That was real garbage, but I do like Neurocore(and no other supplements from them).  Here's a good list of pre workout supplements:

The Best Pre Workout Supplements of 2013 - Expert Reviews

The only things I don't like about assault is:
1.  The niacin - dont like tingles
2.  L-Arginine - Useless in my opinion. L-Citrulline is superior

I try to keep the caffeine level at about 200mg.  I can go up to 250mg  but anything more than that and I have to run to the jon.  That reminds  me of when I drank down an energy drink from VPX called Bang.  This shit  has 357mg (as in the gun. get it??)  and I drink the whole thing and was so dizzy I almost passed out, and I  got so dehydrated from crapping 5 times that my face turned white.  SO be warned...


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 10, 2013)

pushandpull lol best location ever "curling in the squat rack" haha , as far as pre workouts ive used them not a huge fan, i love being in the gym, i dont need to feel like a crack addict. pre workout = load up on carbs and hit some coffee.


----------



## sneedham (Jun 10, 2013)

I am not a big fan of pre workout supps but I do have a tub of Rhino and it keeps you focused as long as you dose properly.....


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 10, 2013)

sneedham dude rhino was one of the few preworkouts that got me pumped like crazy


----------



## skinnyd (Jun 10, 2013)

MY pre workout supp is 100mg TNE and a 50mg A Bomb


----------



## skel1977 (Jun 10, 2013)

I have tried White flood for the past week.  Its good and I can last 3 or 4 hours in the gym If need be but it doesent really give you an intense or pumped feeling besides the caffeiene. That could be a good or bad thing.  I dont really want to feel like im on crack when i walk in the gym.


----------



## malikiie (Jun 14, 2013)

jack3d and 40mg of halotestin


----------



## steelslayer (Jun 18, 2013)

It's going to be from blackstonelabs. its called angledust and it will be available june 24th. 
Honestly go google the list of ingredients in jaced3d, c4 and everything on your top 10. I go to supplmentdirect and buy creatine mono, beta alanine they two are going to be a staple.


----------



## ItzLouGunz (Jun 18, 2013)

I like the slight pump and definitely the taste of C4...just recently finished up some Jack3d Micro, got better pumps and some really good focus...


----------



## pureprotein (Jul 5, 2013)

Supercharge!  Nitric Oxide....caffeine...all the essentials!  I wish the hell that Ultimate Orange with Ephedra was still around... that was my first pre-workout supplement ever and I should have bought it all before they banned it!


----------



## Archimedestheowl (Jul 7, 2013)

357 is the best Pre Workout hands down. Unfortunately I have been addicted for quite some time now...


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 7, 2013)

im using blackstone labs angel dust. smooth going down, not like some that taste is overpowering nice kick going into workout and lasts throughout. a little pricey as far as preworkouts go but its pretty good. it does have 2,3 dimethylamylamine in it if your trying to avoid it.


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 7, 2013)

Tried my first 2 day sample pack of C4. It tastes great. Honestly none of these supplements do much for me other than the caffeiene effect. My budy says C4 makes him want to shoot laser beams out of his eyeballs. I felt nothing. I felt nothing with white flood, nothing with any of the supplements. Maybe im immune *shrug*


----------



## kboy (Jul 9, 2013)

I try some of the ones on the list with zero results, so far the one I like its razor8 by all max.


----------



## Shivalismith (Jul 10, 2013)

then it will be quite fair to try each one by one


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 24, 2013)

There are too many good ones to choose from. I get my backing from BCAAs and my Creatine to improve the volume of my muscles. It works extremely well but I also like to add a good solid pre workout to my supplement stack everyday as well. I really think you can't go wrong with taking a pre though. How does Iron Mags compared to your best pres that you have taken?


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 25, 2013)

I use Craze because it's cheap and gives me a little extra endurance.  I honestly don't see how anyone could call what it gives you a "High."  Maybe it's me, but while I find it gives me a small energy boost, I could certainly get along without it.


----------



## raginbrah (Jul 25, 2013)

kboy said:


> I try some of the ones on the list with zero results, so far the one I like its razor8 by all max.



Razor 8 is one of my favorites, and so is Muscle Prime by Allmax.

I think the one I like best right now is Hemo Rage Ultra (not sure who makes it).


----------



## PitbullRescue (Aug 10, 2013)

Hemavol, i like the non stimulant formula.


----------



## bigdippin (Aug 11, 2013)

I've tried a few of them and C4 Extreme gave me the biggest boost.


----------

